# [SOLVED] Getting WIFI internet access problem with Zoom Wireless-N router



## Cgillet (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi,

I have had and used the Zoom Wireless-N router for about 2 months without any issues but it started playing up yesterday:facepalm:. 

When switching the device on with the 3G card connected the WIFI LED lites up but not the 3G led. Both leds normally lite up about 2 minutes after the device is switched on.

I can connect to the zoom network with my laptop but I get no internet access.

I hope someone can help with this.

Thank you in advance


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Getting WIFI internet access problem with Zoom Wireless-N router*

Hi and Welcome to TSF,

Any other computers in your network that's experiencing the same behavior?
Have you tried to *Power Cycle* your devices?

Please post an ipconfig /all output for review.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html

Have you tried a wired connection?


----------



## Cgillet (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Getting WIFI internet access problem with Zoom Wireless-N router*

Hi and thank you for your reply.

The problem is resolved. I reset the router to its factory settings and I am now getting a 3G network. It is odd though since no APN, username or password is setup.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting WIFI internet access problem with Zoom Wireless-N router*

Thanks for posting back!


----------

